# Abridged Reformed Dogmatics



## TomVols (Mar 15, 2011)

In a couple of months, Baker will release an abridged version of Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics._ I do not own Bavinck's work yet, and due to dwindling shelf space, I'm tempted to go with the condensed set. Yet, I tend to disdain abridgements (I wonder what's being left out) but appreciate the savings of $$$$ and shelf space. 

Anyone seen anything preliminary about this abridgement? I know it will come in at around 900 pages, whereas the 4 vols are at 3,000. That's an awful lot of condensing!


----------



## torstar (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll bump you...

I picked up somewhere along the grapevine that Berkhof was the abridgment in English. 

Halfway through Volume 1 of the Bavinck lifework, I cannot concur with or consider it a bald assertion.

Some have to be able to on here.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Mar 15, 2011)

I think that the stated purpose of the abridgment is to make it more readily available and more widely read. So, it seems as though, as you noted, quite condensed, maybe meant to wet the palette so to speak and introduce more people to the work. 

Looking at the TOC, it appears to be just that.

_"Herman Bavinck's four-volume Reformed Dogmatics is one of the most important theological works of the twentieth century. The recently completed English translation has received wide acclaim. Now John Bolt, one of the world's leading experts on Bavinck and editor of Bavinck's four-volume set, has abridged the work in one volume, offering students, pastors, and lay readers an accessible summary of Bavinck's masterwork. This volume presents the core of Bavinck's thought and offers explanatory material, making available to a wider audience some of the finest Dutch Reformed theology ever written."_

Contents

Part I: Prolegomena: Introduction to Dogmatic Theology
1. Dogmatic Theology as a Science
2. The History and Literature of Dogmatic Theology
3. Foundations of Dogmatic Theology
4. Revelation
5. Holy Scripture
6. Faith
Part II: The Triune God and Creation
7. Knowing God
8. The Living, Acting God
9. The Triune God and His Counsel
10. Creator of Heaven and Earth
Part III: Humanity and Sin
11. The Image of God
12. The Fallen World
13. Sin and Its Consequences
Part IV: Christ the Redeemer
14. The Only-Begotten Son of the Father
15. The Servant Savior: Christ's Humiliation
16. The Exalted Lord Christ
Part V: The Holy Spirit and Salvation in Christ
17. The Order of Salvation
18. Calling and Regeneration
19. Faith and Conversion
20. Justification, Sanctification, and Perseverance
Part VI: The Spirit Creates a New Community
21. The Church as a Spiritual Reality
22. The Spirit's Means of Grace
Part VII: The Spirit Makes All Things New
23. The Intermediate State
24. The Return of Christ
25. The Consummation
Indexes


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 15, 2011)

This was something that Dr. Bolt and I discussed (I'm considering Calvin Seminary just to study under him!) when I visited Calvin. I brought up the same concerns. His point was the 4 volume dogmatics is being bought only by academics and a very narrow type of Pastor and lay people. By one volume, it is something someone might buy who is not from our tradition and we can recommended over Berkhof (and now a days Horton and Grudem). In my mind it is going to be a more academized ( I love making up words!) version of ''Our Reasonable faith'', which ought to be republished as a nice cloth book by Baker! That book would be far better for lay people. It is very accessible. I fear even in the abridgement, it will only be used by seminarians and profs in classes (which is what it was clearly designed for)


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 15, 2011)

For Dutch Reformed Dogmatics on the smaller side of 4 volumes, this one would be something else to consider: Concise Reformed Dogmatics by Drs. J. van Genderen and W. H. Velema


----------



## TomVols (Mar 15, 2011)

My main point of this was to fish around and see if anyone's seen a preview copy of the abridgement yet. 

Few abridgements do the larger works justice. I've read 2 or 3 chapters on the larger Bavinck (on Bibliology) and found the work to be stellar, whetting my appetite for more.


----------



## TomVols (Mar 15, 2011)

Ne Oublie, there are two kinds of condensations/abridgements. One is where there are significant redactions but portions of the original remains intact. The other is where the text is largely a paraphrase of the entirety of the work. I'm thinking of the Hodge 1 vol or the Baker abridgement of Calvin's Institutes for #1, and the Reformation Press version of Calvin's Instittutes as an example of #2. I wonder what this version will be? I'd imagine type 1.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Mar 15, 2011)

Rev. Tom,

I would agree that it is probably in the type 1 category that you mention, more or less. I am wondering if you could write the publisher to find out? Or John Bolt for that matter as it seems he may be approachable. I am sure that there will be some reviews soon that should shed some light on the subject. That being said, Bavinck is going to be stellar condensed or not, but I would by one volume at a time if I were you.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 15, 2011)

For almost anyone anal retentive enough about theology to post on the PB, I would encourage you to obtain the full "combo meal" with enchilada, taco, tamale, rice, beans, and chips with a generous side of guacamole. Why settle for a sampler? The four volume set is, as they say, "magisterial."

For lay persons, generally, the one volume abridgment is a WONDERFUL idea! Berkhof is a decent summary of Bavinck but is dated in its own way. Now if we only had an abridgment of a'Brakel!

This is great to have Horton, Grudem, and Bavinck . . . ALL in one volume formats. Up until now, the number of single volume theologies you might want to recommend was limited to a handful (e.g., Berkhof, Reymond, Grudem, and now Horton). This is tremendous for the cause of sound theology!!! I will probably purchase the one volume abridgment in the Kindle version (as I have already done with Grudem and Horton) and keep the four volumes on my shelf.

As to the quality of the abridgment, note how Horton and Mouw describe it: "This volume is a gift and a treasure."--Michael Horton; "What a wonderful gift to the English-speaking theological world!"--Richard J. Mouw.

With so much good theology, you can even almost put them on the same level as Benny Hinn, Chafer and the Left Behind series.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what the price will be?


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 16, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Does anyone know what the price will be?


I'm thinking something around $100. So if you'd like to pre-pay me, I'm happy to purchase you a copy when it gets in, and keep the change.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

FenderPriest said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the price will be?
> ...


 
Let me think about it.........


----------



## discipulo (Mar 16, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> For almost anyone anal retentive enough about theology to post on the PB, I would encourage you to obtain the full "combo meal" with enchilada, taco, tamale, rice, beans, and chips with a generous side of guacamole. Why settle for a sampler? The four volumes is, as they say, "magisterial."
> 
> For lay persons, generally, the one volume abridgment is a WONDERFUL idea! Berkhof is a decent summary of Bavinck but is dated in its own way. Now if we only had an abridgment of a'Brakel!
> 
> ...



Great post Dennis. We can't complain of lack of good food, can we?

And plenty of choice, this only taking in consideration healthy food, as it should be. 

I was saying to a brother in the PCA Church where my wife and I are now visiting members here in Charleston, SC, that in Europe we pretty much look to the States as the future, nay, even the present for Reformed Orthodoxy.

A clear sign of this is how there is a market to such good editions, I was amazed that á Brakel is out of stock (I still could find a set) and RHB will have a second edition available asap.

While Horton's new ST last week was out of stock at Monergism Bookstore due to too many orders! 

Now this edition of Bavinck's.

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesar, I believe RHB already has the second edition of a' Brakel for sale. You should check it out.


----------



## discipulo (Mar 16, 2011)

FenderPriest said:


> For Dutch Reformed Dogmatics on the smaller side of 4 volumes, this one would be something else to consider: Concise Reformed Dogmatics by Drs. J. van Genderen and W. H. Velema



Absolutely! Between this and Bavinck, I still would choose Bavinck

But the CRD has the advantage of interacting with more recent theologians, standing pretty much with Calvin, Bavinck and the 3FU as their trasnversal foundation.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 16, 2011)

The book will retail at $59.99.

Barnes and Noble is listing it at $35.03.
Reformed Dogmatics: Abridged in One Volume [Book]

CBD is preselling it for $39.99
Reformed Dogmatics: Abridged in One Volume: Herman Bavinck, John Bolt: 9780801036484: Christianbook.com

CBD is quoting a 5/1 release date.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## discipulo (Mar 16, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Cesar, I believe RHB already has the second edition of a' Brakel for sale. You should check it out.



Thank you, too late now, but I will still take a look, the new dustcovers seemed a bit less nice that the older ones, 

but I'm not sure if it was just a promotional image. 

I checked there 2 weeks ago and they just had 2 volumes for a very good price like 10$ each, but just half the set.

But I still found it complete and ordered it already from Inheritance Publications, Alberta, Canada.

(Not on sale though, oh that would have been sweet just 40$ for the 4 volumes) 

But anyway, thanks a lot for posting it.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 17, 2011)

Btw, Westminster Books has it listed:
Reformed Dogmatics: Abridged in One Volume (Abridged) (Hardcover) for $35.22 - 41% Off.


----------

